# Decent blues/jazz teacher/mentor in the KW area?



## Jaymon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all
After 20 years playing, (the last 5 or so in my basement alone) i have decided its time to take some lessons.

Can anyone recommend a teacher in this area? I have looked around but im finding most teachers in the shops around here are teaching out of a book aimed at beginners. Not really what im looking for.

Im looking more for someone who can analyze my playing and help to work on phrasing and weak spots in my technique (of which there are many).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I highly recommend Snacker...he is a member of this forum...you might want to send him a PM for details.

Just discuss what you want to learn and go from there.

His website is: www.adrianjones.org

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jaymon (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will look into it.

I have also been talking with Shawn Kellerman. He wants a tele repainted and since thats what i do for a living we may be able to trade paint for lessons. Should be fun.


----------

